# ho cambiato MOBO+CPU+RAM: consigli?

## adam_z

Sono passato da

MOBO da cuv-4x a DFI nf2 ultra 400;

CPU da P3 733Mhz a AMD 2500+ barton;

RAM da 2x512 SDRAM a 2x512 DDR400 GEIL;

Linux GENTOO l'ho installato con i componenti vecchi, ora se lo provo ad avviare con quelli nuovi cosa succede?

GRAZIE

----------

## Luca89

dipende dalle CFLAGS di compilazione che hai usato e dai supporti che hai compilato nel kernel.

----------

## adam_z

quando l'ho installato ho seguito la guida, usando 2006.0 CDminimal.

Mi ricordo nel kernel di avere impostato il P3 (pentium 3).

----------

## klaimath

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> quando l'ho installato ho seguito la guida, usando 2006.0 CDminimal.
> 
> Mi ricordo nel kernel di avere impostato il P3 (pentium 3).

 

Dovrebbe bastarti avviare con un livecd, montare il tuo fs da qualche parte .. ad esempio /lost+found o dove vuoi ... fare chroot dentro il tuo fs e ricompilarti il kernel.

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## adam_z

tutta l'operazione senza riavviare , e dopo aver ricompilato il kernel riavvio e faccio il boot normalmente.

OK?

----------

## randomaze

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> Dovrebbe bastarti avviare con un livecd, montare il tuo fs da qualche parte .. ad esempio /lost+found o dove vuoi ... fare chroot dentro il tuo fs e ricompilarti il kernel.

 

 :Question: 

Perché?

adam_z, non dovresti avere problemi di CFLAGS (a meno di esoteriche feature come sse2 che non mi sembra fossero nel set del P3). L'unico eventuale problema é il chipset della motherboard, se hai compilato con genkernel non dovresti avere problemi a usare il vecchio, se invece hai limato la configurazione del kernel eliminando tutti i chipset che non ti interessavano si.

Come detto, il resto dell'installazione non dovrebbe avere problemi.

----------

## klaimath

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *klaimath wrote:*   Dovrebbe bastarti avviare con un livecd, montare il tuo fs da qualche parte .. ad esempio /lost+found o dove vuoi ... fare chroot dentro il tuo fs e ricompilarti il kernel. 
> 
> Perché?
> 
> adam_z, non dovresti avere problemi di CFLAGS (a meno di esoteriche feature come sse2 che non mi sembra fossero nel set del P3). L'unico eventuale problema é il chipset della motherboard, se hai compilato con genkernel non dovresti avere problemi a usare il vecchio, se invece hai limato la configurazione del kernel eliminando tutti i chipset che non ti interessavano si.
> ...

 

Mica per eventuali problemi. Solo che, per quello che ne so io, se è passato da un tipo di hardware ad un altro e aveva un kernel con i driver del precedente hardware entrare con un livecd è il solo modo che ha per bypassare un driver, quello della mobo in particolare, che non c'è e gli inchioda la macchina.

Era per questo il mio consiglio anche perchè con quel pc che si ritrova in pochi minuti fa tutto e torna funzionante.

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## randomaze

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> Era per questo il mio consiglio anche perchè con quel pc che si ritrova in pochi minuti fa tutto e torna funzionante.

 

Il punto é che non ha neanche provato a fare il boot... potrebbe non dover far nulla!

----------

## klaimath

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *klaimath wrote:*   Era per questo il mio consiglio anche perchè con quel pc che si ritrova in pochi minuti fa tutto e torna funzionante. 
> 
> Il punto é che non ha neanche provato a fare il boot... potrebbe non dover far nulla!

 

Su questo ho qualche dubbio. In teoria dovrebbe andargli in kernel panic al 100% dato che la vedo un pò dura che possa caricare mobo e cpu senza che ci siano i relativi driver compilati ... poi chiaramente se ha lasciato tutti i supporti gli parte sicuramente ma questo deve dircelo lui.

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## gamberetto

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> Su questo ho qualche dubbio. In teoria dovrebbe andargli in kernel panic al 100% dato che la vedo un pò dura che possa caricare mobo e cpu senza che ci siano i relativi driver compilati ... poi chiaramente se ha lasciato tutti i supporti gli parte sicuramente ma questo deve dircelo lui.
> 
> Saluti
> 
> Adriano

 

Se si compila il kernel usando genkernel si ha un kernel simile a quello del livecd...

 *handbook di gentoo wrote:*   

> genkernel configura il kernel in modo quasi identico a come è configurato quello del CD di Installazione

 

Se ha usato genkernel non avrà nessun problema  :Wink: 

----------

## klaimath

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

>  *klaimath wrote:*   Su questo ho qualche dubbio. In teoria dovrebbe andargli in kernel panic al 100% dato che la vedo un pò dura che possa caricare mobo e cpu senza che ci siano i relativi driver compilati ... poi chiaramente se ha lasciato tutti i supporti gli parte sicuramente ma questo deve dircelo lui.
> 
> Saluti
> 
> Adriano 
> ...

 

Certamente ma penso, visto che non mi pare ne uno sprovveduto ne alle prime armi con Gentoo, che lo avrebbe detto e solo questo sono andato alla soluzione menzionata qualche risposta più sopra.

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## .:deadhead:.

specifichiamo sempre però genkernel in modalità automatica: io uso genkernel eppure scelgo tutte le componenti a manina... Magia? No, solo l'opzione --menuconfig

----------

## adam_z

cosa intendete con "genkernel"? Le opzioni del kernel le ho scelte io (ci ho messo piu' di un'ora) in base al PC che avevo prima.

Non ho provato a fare il boot perche' ho paura di rovinare il mio GENTOO però se al max si impalla posso provare, purche' non si rovini?

se provando il boot si blocca, entro con il cd minimal, chroot, riconfiguro il kernel, ricompilo, copio, aggiorno lilo, e riavvio.

Altra cosa nelle use flag (penso siano diverse dalle CFLAG che dite voi) ho messo vari supporti mmx, mmx2 (o come altro si chiama), sse, sse2, pero' non so se per applicazioni specifiche o in generale nel make.conf. Queste incidono oppure non c'e' problema?

----------

## Luca89

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> cosa intendete con "genkernel"? Le opzioni del kernel le ho scelte io (ci ho messo piu' di un'ora) in base al PC che avevo prima.

 

genkernel Ã¨ un tool che automatizza la compilazione del kernel e solitamente Ã¨ implicito che si lascia a genkernel l'onere della configurazione del kernel, quindi con genkernel si ottiene un kernel molto generico e adatto, in teoria, ad ogni pc.

 *Quote:*   

> Non ho provato a fare il boot perche' ho paura di rovinare il mio GENTOO perï¿½ se al max si impalla posso provare, purche' non si rovini?

 

Non vedo perchÃ¨ si dovrebbe rovinare, al limite se si rovina qualcosa la si aggiusta.

 *Quote:*   

> se provando il boot si blocca, entro con il cd minimal, chroot, riconfiguro il kernel, ricompilo, copio, aggiorno lilo, e riavvio.
> 
> Altra cosa nelle use flag (penso siano diverse dalle CFLAG che dite voi) ho messo vari supporti mmx, mmx2 (o come altro si chiama), sse, sse2, pero' non so se per applicazioni specifiche o in generale nel make.conf. Queste incidono oppure non c'e' problema?

 

Anche io ricompilerei il kernel, con i giusti supporti per il nuovo hardware. Per quanto riguarda mmx, sse e sse2 dovresti vedere se quelle che hai abilitato sono supportate pure dal nuovo processore (Ã¨ scritto in /proc/cpuinfo), se qualcuna di esse non Ã¨ supportata devi disabilitare la use e ricompilare i pacchetti che l'avevano. Come CFLAGS se hai messo "-march=pentium3" potrebbe andare lo stesso (un emerge -e world con nuove CFLAGS ci starebbe perÃ²).

----------

